# Got Hayden a "sister"



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww look at that little face. she looks like trouble! congrats and good luck


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

I've always loved huskies too. A husky- golden mix is a great idea (other than- as you said- more puppies in the shelter.)What an adorable dog! Have fun!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations!! What an adorable little face!! Can't wait to see more photos and get updates on the adventures, I bet you'll have some great stories!


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks! 
I already got fussed at for letting her sleep with me in bed. She was scared and didn't like me leaving her side..... So we napped. Had to move out onto the couch though since the b/f couldn't sleep with her breathing? :uhoh:
BUT thankfully we did since I learned she is 100% fine as long as she can squeeze into a dark place. She went behind the cushions and fell right to sleep. Even while I got up to feed the horse and cats! So I built her a nice little corner of my stuffed soft bunny, a snuggy I don't use anymore, and some couch pillows that annoy me.  I know in a few weeks she'll start to chew those to shreds.. but for now... it works!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She's adorable. She has Our Penny's eyes! All puppies need safe, loving homes. I'm glad she found you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nyla*

Your Nyla is just adorable! Congratulations!!
I've always loved Huskies, too!


----------



## softballmom (Sep 6, 2011)

Sooooo sweet. Good luck with her! I love her name....


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

What a doll. Think she is going to be a beautiful adult. You will need to post pictures as she grows. What a cutie.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

She's a brat. Always needs to sleep on me (naps not bed time) 
Hayden was first just growling at her if she came close  today they played a little bit! Cats are starting to get closer to her as well. 
(cats already rub up on hayden. Hayden has a bad habit of "playing" with one of the cats and it makes me cringe. She drags him around and he just lays there lol)

Hopefully they all end up liking each other..


Her eyes are grey right now. I wonder if they'll go a bit more blue?


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

She's SO much cuter when sleeping!!!









And already starting on deer antlers! Surprised Hayden let her chew on that! But then again I did have yummy potato chips and I guess that over rides bones...










She's for sure a handful! She romps around like a crazy dog! She chews on Hayden's name tag... chews on the cat... She "broke out" of her little area today while I was at the gym and kinda pranced over to me when I came home lol thankfully nothing was a mess!! 
She has finally figured out how to go up and down steps so no more carrying her outside unless I just take her out of her area - don't want to give her any time to potty on the floor.

She's doing ok? with potty training. Always goes to the bathroom right away when outside. But still doesn't understand it's an outside only kind of thing... but she does stiff a good bit first when inside. I just have to be quick! 

Oh and the other day she REALLY didn't want to be without me! I was taking a shower and she kept whining - I open the shower door to tell her i'm here now hush and she jumped right into the shower with me and just stood there.  She didn't care one bit that the water was soaking her... all I could do is laugh. That's the first for me....


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing your post. Congrats!! Nyla is soooo cute!!!


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

She will NOT leave poor Hayden alone. Some reason Hayden hasn't caught onto the fact that the pup can't jump on the couch or bed so she can escape that way.
Hayden with growl.. snap.. bark.. anything and everything at Nyla and it doesn't phase Nyla one bit!!










Hayden was trying to chew her bone and Nyla was trying to chew hayden.. most times Hayden will have one end of the bone and Nyla will have the other lol
But above picture shows how Hayden deals with her now. She put her paw on her neck and just holds her down lol


----------

